# New to Coyote Hunting



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, I have never been coyote hunting and would like to give it a try. A few questions:
1. What is a good method, calling them in? If so, what type of caller works best?
2. What types of guns are recommended? (.22-250? .22? I really have no idea)
3. If you want, tell me a good place to try it out (PM's are welcome)
I'm excited to give it a try, so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My experience.

1. Calling works best. Mouth calls are good but electronic callers give you many more sound options which is nice. Most people use a rabbit in distress call but I think most coyotes have become educated to the sound. That's why the e-calls are nice cause you can play something maybe they havent heard before. Out west you will probably have just as good of luck driving around and looking for them(spot and stalk).

2. Centerfire rifles .22 caliber and larger. The .22-250 is a swell choice. The .243 has some more whack to it if you dont care about saving the pelt.

3. The farther west the better in my opinion. Coyotes are almost everywhere, the trick is to get them to come to the call and then making the shot. Wiley little devils! :twisted: 

Good luck.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, the one thing you need to remember above everything else is to be patient. I spent a lot of time trying to call coyotes in before i had any success. If you can, get someone who is experienced to take you out. (I didn't have that luxury...) I watched a lot of coyote hunting dvds, and watched predator quest tv show quite a bit to get some ideas of what to try. buy a call, and practice trying to make it sound like the calls on the dvds. You will drive everyone in your house crazy, but its good practice. 
Learning how to set up is very important. holding still and being very quiet are a big deal too. you're going to want to be facing the direction that the wind is coming from, or a cross wind. If they smell you, they are going to take off. Did i mention hold still and be quiet? Oh i did, by the way, hold still and be quiet. 
You are going to get all kinds of opinions on rifle choice. I shoot a 22-250, and it's more than enough for dogs... sometimes i wish i went with a 223. if you hunt with a partner, one guy with a rifle, and the other with a shotgun works out nice. If you hold still and be quiet, you will be surprised at how close they will come in, making the shotgun a useful tool.
There are tons of options when it comes to equipment. I would recomend staying simple, and saving some money if you can. If you call them in and fall in love with predator calling, you will have plenty of time to upgrade, but if you decide you don't like it, you'll wish you hadn't spent so much money on your gear.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

If you want a hide you are too late...they say any month with an "R" in it Sept-Apr for good fur.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope you have better luck than I do. I bought a Fox Pro ($500), a shiny new Kimber .204 Ruger with a Leupold scope (about $1800) some Prairie Ghost Camo (about $100), and spent numerous hours calling around Utah, havent seen ONE coyote, but did get a fox once.


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I hope you have better luck than I do. I bought a Fox Pro ($500), a shiny new Kimber .204 Ruger with a Leupold scope (about $1800) some Prairie Ghost Camo (about $100), and spent numerous hours calling around Utah, havent seen ONE coyote, but did get a fox once.


 :shock: WOW and I was feeling bad about my 600 dollar rifle and scope combo, and my 150 dollars or so on dvd's, calls, etc. I'm sorry about the luck. Have you tried south western utah.

dartangion, remember coyotes are mostly nocturnal. The best times are early in the morning and dusk.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

drJake said:


> :shock: WOW and I was feeling bad about my 600 dollar rifle and scope combo, and my 150 dollars or so on dvd's, calls, etc. I'm sorry about the luck. Have you tried south western utah.
> 
> dartangion, remember coyotes are mostly nocturnal. The best times are early in the morning and dusk.


I have tried out by Fish Springs and Vernon area, no luck there. I have also tried Southern Utah, nothin' yet either  I am headed back south on Memorial day and plan on giving it another shot. Wish me luck!


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

Bax did you get my pm?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I didnt get your PM, try sending it again.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I just moved up north and have been running my dog in a lot of new places. I have noticed that in the evenings the yotes start to howl when a siren is sounding. I am thinking of heading out there with a call and my rifle but I hate to leave my pup at home.

I did find my first elk shed (a small 6 point) while out hiking yesterday.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

give them the spring off. so they can make puppys now and there will be more for me opps "us" to hunt in the fall and winter. it was a very slow year this year. good luck.


----------

